# Track crimping pliers



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey guys. Does anyone know if they make pliers that conform to the track rail, where you could crimp the rail joiners for a smoother transition? I have tried using conventional needle nose pliers, but they don't crimp close to the top and inside of the rail. I need something that will clamp around the rail. Oh, I aam using Bachmann EZ track.

This might be a good design to consider if nobody makes such an animal.

Thanks guys for any help.

Ted


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They're available for O-31 and O27, so I presume someone has thought of it for HO. I suspect they might be specific to an individual track brand...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> They're available for O-31 and O27, so I presume someone has thought of it for HO. I suspect they might be specific to an individual track brand...


I never saw any I thought the same thing John.
I did a search and came up with just needle nose for HO.

Micro mark just comes up with these,
http://www.micromark.com/Trip-Pin-Bending-Plier-HO-and-O-Scale,7521.html
But nothing for track pliers.

They do have a bunch of other pliers though...no track pliers.


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Just looked at Micro Mark catalog, and didn't see anything like I need. Maybe they are not available. Will keep looking. Or better yet I need to try to design a prototype. Can't imagine somewhere has not come up with the idea, or had the need for them. 

Thanks guys.

Ted


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey ... just for the record ...

We all knew Ted when he was an average Joe ... before he went on to fame and fortune in the HO Pliers Industry!

Go, Ted ... GO!

TJ


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

You guys are great. At my age I could use some extra income. Especially if the government wants to discontinue my checks! Probably will take a few pairs of pliers to get it right.

When I earn my first million, I will remember who pushed me! Maybe I will throw a big party for all my "train buff buddies". 

Ted


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I too have wished I had something to tighten up my track joiners. Hope you can come up with something Ted. Pete


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Yup I have wished for something like this as well. I have tried needle nosed pliers, all they do is ruin the rail joiners. Some sort of crimping tool might work. The tool would probably be track code specific I am guessing. Some suggest soldering the rail joiners. I have not tried solder yet. My soldering skills are improving so I may try that soon.
-Art


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Before you gasp at the price, let me say that the item I'm showing you is readily available at a cheap price in any hardware store: it's called an end-cutting plier(s):

http://www.riogrande.com/MemberArea...pment&category|cat_120|332=Pliers+and+Cutters

You should be able to find end-cutters at any hardware store. Grind or file the cutting edge off and you end up with two flat surfaces that crimp your track ends. Depending on your scale or gauge, you take off less metal (HO) or more metal(O) to establish the thickness of your clamping surface. $6 would be an expensive pair.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have always just soldered the joints. The reason that I do not crimp them is that the connection would still not be as good as a soldered one. When they are properly soldered they are basically a continues rail and not two rail butted up against one another. That said my layout has track that tends to be permanent and not changed much as of this point. When I was first trying different things I may have crimped it in the testing stages and gone back and soldered it once the final designee was found to be satisfactory.


----------



## rodnok1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I would take a cheap small pair of needle nose annd grind the rail profile into them you are using. Since 83 and 100 are quite different they would need diff pairs. Shouldn't be that difficult with a dremel and a heavy duty cutting wheel or two.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

End cutting pliers aka nippers.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00945667000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

Likewise I'm sure they can be found cheaper.


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

I use an abrasive wheel on a pneumatic saw. 3" wheel. I use jewelers files to clean off the burrs. Nippers, end cutters, dikes, and other ways I have tried cause small but very noticable indentations on the track which the train wheels will let you know about. Works for me.


----------

